# Klassendiagramm mit Eclipse erstellen lassen



## Mr.PlugIn (24. Jan 2007)

Hi Leutz!

Ich habe hier ein Java Project mit ca 20 Klassen! Aus diesen soll ich für ein Pflichtenheft ein Klassendiagramm zeichnen!

Habe gehört das man irgendwie eclipse dazu bringt alle Klassen zu nehmen und daraus so ein Diagramm zu zeichnen!

Wo ist die option und wie funzt das?


Wär super wenn wir jemand helfen kann!


mfg


----------



## Roar (25. Jan 2007)

den nächsten post von dir im oop forum der nix mit oop zu tun hat löscht ich einfach... => verschoben


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (25. Jan 2007)

mhm

komisch!

Im OOP sind sachen zu UML Diagrammen ! Auch ne Frage womit usw!

naja was solls! 



Kann mir denn jemand sagen wie es  geht?


----------



## The_S (25. Jan 2007)

Du suchst aber ein Plugin/Funktion für eine IDE. Das hat nix mit OOP zu tun  . Und leider weiß ich auch nicht womit, sowas hab ich gestern auch gesugt, mich dann aber entschlossen für meine Doku doch lieber n Aktivitätsdiagramm zu zeichnen  .


----------



## Mr.PlugIn (29. Jan 2007)

Mh!


Weiß echt jetzt keiner was? Hier muss es doch leute geben die sowas wissen :shock:


----------



## The_S (29. Jan 2007)

Evtl. hats noch keiner gemacht. Normal ist nämlich der Umgekehrte Weg => 1. Klassendiagramm zeichnen, daran dann Code ausarbeiten/generieren lassen.

Und noch viel evtler (  ) gibt es so ein PlugIn für Eclipse nicht (wobei ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen kann) .


----------



## SnooP (29. Jan 2007)

Nein das können sogar die meisten Tools...   - das Omondo-Plugin wird meist genannt. Ich find's nicht so hübsch...

MyEclipse ist momentan so mein Favourite, ist allerdings nur ne 30-Tage-Testversion for free... aber damit geht das wunderbar. Zwar nicht automatisch (round-trip-engineering) - man muss im Menü nochmal kurz clicken *g* - aber ansonsten klappt das wunderbar.

Die Diagramme die daraus erstellt werden sind allerdings leider alle nicht sonderlich UML-schön... - sprich, alle Tools malen noch irgendwelche zusätzlichen Sachen da rein... nen kleines C für ne Klasse oder ähnliches... - Together beispielsweise (auch nen cooles Tool für Eclipse - aber sehr teuer und die Trial geht bis max. 30 Klassen) kriegt es bis heute nicht vernünftig hin "Interface" als Stereotyp über das Interface zu schreiben... stattdessen steht da einfach so Interface... - warum auch immer!  ... oder noch schlimmer - sie malen das Ding oval (kann man aber abschalten).

Ich hab daher irgendwann immer kein Bock mehr gehabt und die Diagramme schlicht mit Visio gemalt. Dafür gibt es spezielle Shapes die man sich im Internet runterladen kann, mit denen man dann sehr ordentliche Diagramme hinbekommt!


----------

